# USB 3.0 device not detected on a Fusion system

## pgu

I just got a new AMD Fusion based system:

```
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 20

model           : 1

model name      : AMD E-350 Processor

stepping        : 0

microcode       : 0x5000028
```

The drivers are compiled in to the kernel, and reported as:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a125

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a192

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

06:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3432 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a198

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device 0123

        Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

```
 grep HCI  /boot/config-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y
```

But when I plug in the USB 30. disk drive it is not detected, .e.g. I don't see it in dmesg or using lsusb. However I can see it listed in the BIOS. It's detected when I plug it into the legacy USB port.

----------

## pgu

I should probably try to set CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD, right?

----------

## chithanh

Your kernel has no driver for the USB 3.0 controller, enabling XHCI related options might be a good idea. You may also want to run "update-pciids" to replace the PCI device ID with a device name.

----------

## pgu

Yes, with the following:

```
grep XHCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING=y

```

I can see the controller:

```
 /usr/sbin/lspci -k |grep -B 2 -i xhci

06:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3432 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device a198

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

And the drive:

```
grep Pass /proc/scsi/scsi 

  Vendor: WD       Model: My Passport 0740 Rev: 1003
```

----------

